# Linux Anwendungen Übersicht



## Thomas Darimont (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute!

[Edit By Dennis Wronka]Der Link war mittlerweile ungueltig und hat auf eine nicht linuxbezogene Seite gezeigt.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Fabian (4. Oktober 2004)

Dann kann man bestimmt diese zwei Seiten auch erwaehnen:

http://freshmeat.net und http://sourceforge.net


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Oktober 2004)

Wer hauptsächlich nach KDE-Anwendungen sucht kann auch mal http://www.kde-apps.org checken.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (11. Dezember 2004)

Und GNOME-Programme findet man hier: gnomefiles.org


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Februar 2005)

Da schau her:

http://www.berlios.de/


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. April 2005)

Um noch was zum Thema beizutragen:
ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/


----------



## Darkhell (28. Juni 2006)

Wer spiele sucht guckt hier:

http://www.holarse-linuxgaming.de

Darkhell


----------



## Webstar (27. Februar 2007)

Diese Website wäre auch erwähnenswert!
http://savannah.gnu.org/

Schönen Tag noch, man liest sich. 
Euer Jens Ornot alias Webstar


----------



## Darkhell (31. Mai 2007)

Schaut mal hier:
http://blobby.redio.de/content/de/index.php

Und eine Dolle Beschreibung gibt es hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blobby_Volley#Blobby_Volley_2

Leider Gibt es Blobby Volley 1 nicht für Linux aber wenigstens 2.

Das Tolle PausenSpiel in Teil 2 für linux.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...alpha_6.png/265px-Blobby_volley_2_alpha_6.png


----------

